# Swollen Testicles why?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My Axolotl


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Horny? :lol2: I have no idea ...I'm sorry.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the male cloaca swells when they are coming into breeding condition... 
When I was little I told my dad my hamster had a growth out his back end - rushed it to the vet where my dad was told by a sarcastic vet the "tumours" were in fact testicles. Still won't let me forget it.


----------

